
Google Analytics Opt-Out - keehun
https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gaoptout?hl=en
======
zeveb
I don’t like the idea of installing client-side software in order to preserve
my server-side privacy. Seems like leaping from the frying pan into the fire.

------
savethefuture
Sounds like an "opt-in" to know who has "opted-out".

